# WinCC 7.2 Client-Projekt auf Server - Zugriff über Simatic Shell - kein Eintrag



## Krumnix (8 Oktober 2014)

Hallo.

Folgende Konfiguration ist vorhanden:
WinCC 7.2 Server installiert auf Win Server 2008SR3 - Server läuft in einer Domäne (Farm001)
WinCC-Projekt als Server/Client erstellt. Clients haben kein eigenes Projekt. Alle Clients sind in der WinCC-Liste eingetragen und haben alle Einstellungen zugewiesen bekommen.
Auf den Clients ist nur WinCC-RT 7.2 installiert worden (Panel-PCs mit 30GB Festplatte nur!). Clients sind nicht in der Domäne (Workgroup:Anlage001).
Auf den Clients ist die Firewall deaktiviert und es ist kein Virenscanner installiert.
Server-IP ist unter Multi-Cast-Proxy bei den Clients eingetragen.
Auf Server sowie Client ist der Benutzer "WinCCBediener" erstellt und hat die Rechte "SIMATIC HMI" "SIMATIC HMI VIEWER" "Benutzer" "SIMATIC HMI CS"

IP Server: 172.168.16.91
IP Clients: 192.168.111.50-54

Folgendes ist NICHT möglich: 
Im Simatic Shell kann ich den WinCC-Server nicht finden. Es erscheint kein Eintrag bei den Clients!
Projekt über Server-Verzeichnis in WinCC-RT öffnen bringt Meldung: "Client nicht in Liste eingetragen"

Folgendes ist möglich:
Anpingen des Servers von allen Clients ist möglich.
Über Netzwerk kann ich das Projekt auf dem Server als Netzwerkverzeichnis anlegen.
Zugriff auf das Verzeichnis funktioniert ohne Probleme (löschen oder erstellen von Dateien).
Remote-Verbindung zum Server kann ich aufbauen.

Was muss ich einstellen, damit die Shell im Client den Server findet? Wo gibt es dazu eine Doku mit ggf. einer Schritt für Schritt Anleitung, welche Fehler noch vorhanden sein könnten?
Weiß hier vielleicht einer Rat?

Danke!


----------



## Timbo (3 März 2016)

Hallo Krumnix,

bist du bei dem Problem weiter gekommen?

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.

Bei mir ist nur so wohl der Client wie auch der Server in der Domaine. Auf dem Client und dem Server ist ein WinCC7.3 RC installiert.

Gelegentlich nach vielen neustarts kann ich mit dem Client zugreifen. Kann aber noch kein Muster erkennen, und die Verbindung ist auch nicht stabiel. Bi dem Start der RT wird auch kein Startbild gefunden.

Gruß Timbo


----------



## ducati (3 März 2016)

der Standardlink:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/59216666

und folgende...

Ansonsten Netzwerkprobleme ausschliessen... spinnende Switche   spinnende LWL-Umsetzter

Domäne, naja sollte funktionieren, aber machts nicht einfacher...

Gruß.


----------

